# Thoughts on this breeder??



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi. In the introdution page I asked about two breeders. I just found this breeder on the internet and wanted to know your thoughts. http://valsmaltese.homestead.com/

Thank you,

Rita


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Where did she get her breeding Malts? That is the $100,000 question.

Here's a link... hope it helps you to learn how to evaluate breeders. We are here to help. I thought you were looking at Silverbrook? You were on the right track... what happened?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46762


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I emailed them when I was looking for a malt about a year ago. I never got a response. This website is part of a maltese group of websites. The pictures look old. I have no idea whether they are still breeding or not. Some members of this group just have the website to show pictures of their maltese.

Sher is totally right. It's where the breeders get the dogs is what matters. A year ago, when I was searching for my first malt, I did not know the difference between a backyard breeder and a reputable breeder. I would deff. stay away from them now.


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like a BYB. I would stay away.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 28 2009, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797969


> Where did she get her breeding Malts? That is the $100,000 question.
> 
> Here's a link... hope it helps you to learn how to evaluate breeders. We are here to help. I thought you were looking at Silverbrook? You were on the right track... what happened?
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46762[/B]



I am doing my research on the internet. I am interested in Silver Brook and Johnees, but came across the other site as well. I want to make the right choice on breeder and am still looking for someone close to me. I am still trying to find the right breeder for me.

Thanks for the link.

Rita


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Jun 28 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797977


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 28 2009, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797969





> Where did she get her breeding Malts? That is the $100,000 question.
> 
> Here's a link... hope it helps you to learn how to evaluate breeders. We are here to help. I thought you were looking at Silverbrook? You were on the right track... what happened?
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46762[/B]



I am doing my research on the internet. I am interested in Silver Brook and Johnees, but came across the other site as well. I want to make the right choice on breeder and am still looking for someone close to me. I am still trying to find the right breeder for me.

Thanks for the link.

Rita
[/B][/QUOTE]
I personally think there are better breeders in PA. Good luck with your search


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Jun 28 2009, 11:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797961


> Hi. In the introdution page I asked about two breeders. I just found this breeder on the internet and wanted to know your thoughts. http://valsmaltese.homestead.com/
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Rita[/B]


From what I've seen on site, she only shows pics of her dogs and their names - no pedigree references (which is what is meant by "where" does she get her breeding stock). It takes a lot to be a knowledgeable breeder of a sound and healthy dog - speaks to health, temperament, etc...not just looks. 

Since you seem to be looking in Pennsylvania, have you considered a 'rescue' maltese? TONS of purebreds are available - esp now with the economy in the dumper...folks are turning in wonderful animals left and right who need furever homes now. Take a peek : go to "petfinder.com" and type in maltese and you area code and see all the precious ones that pop up.

Good luck!


----------

